# WaveGuide Seos



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello all. I am thinking about building some waveguide speakers for my Front left center speakers.

I currently have Polk Rt400 speakers that sound great to me but may be a bit small for the room they are in. (25X17) They have 1 5 1/4 and 1" tweeter. The center channel is a cs200 

Anyway I have been looking at DIYsoundgroup and thinking about building 3 Seos Waveguide kits that are available on their website. Probly a 10" model (Karma or Fusion)and just wanted to get opinions on if this is a big upgrade and if maybe their are other kits available that may outperform these for close to the same money.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry to say I can't help you on this, but I'm very interested in the results. 

The only waveguides I've used were the factory ones for the BG Neo3PDR tweeter and ones I accidentally built through how I mounted the tweeter (and wondered why the sound was off, since it shouldn't have been that way).

Good luck.


----------



## perceval (Oct 17, 2012)

I was looking at PA styled mains, and these seem to fit the bill quite nicely.
It's interesting that they ship the baffle with the kit, much easier to do the rest!


----------

